# Tofu Rice Stir Fry



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

Oriental Tofu Rice Stir Fry 

3 tbsp shoyu soy sauce 
2 tbsp cup rice vinegar 
1 tbsp organic maple syrup
2 tbsp expeller pressed canola oil
1 tbsp sesame oil 
1 package White Wave Oriental Baked Tofu diced 
1/2 cup carrots, chopped 
1/2 cup celery, sliced 
1/2 cup green onions sliced thin
1 small piece of fresh ginger grated
1 clove garlic minced 
1 cup cooked jasmine rice 
1 tsp sesame seeds
white pepper to taste 
1/4 cup Imagine Vegetable Broth

Heat canola oil in medium saucepan or wok. Add carrots, celery, green onions, garlic and ginger. 
Stir fry until all vegetables are just crisp-tender. (about 4 minutes) Add vinegar, shoyu, sesame seeds, syrup and pepper and mix well. Add broth and cook for 1 minute. Add rice and stir fry for another minute to incorporate.
Serve hot. 

serves 4


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Sounds delicious. Thank you!


----------

